# 00 altima Transmission



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

I have a spare transmssion from a 00 Altima and I was wondering if it would fit my 96 Altima since the transmssion on my 96 is slipping already.

I changed a transsion on 96 altima before and it looks similar to the one from the 00.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

yes, it will work. im not sure if it will still shift the same, but it will bolt right up.


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Thats what im worry about that it wont shift right, because i know you can fit a motor from a 98-01 altima on the 1st generation altima since i did that on my dads 94 altima.

Im starting to think that it wont shift right because my dads 94 altima after we did the swap the tranny takes time to shift.
I shouldve not sold the engine from the 00 and i would have done a complete engine and tranny swap.

Ooo by the way I seen Your altima Asleep and that car is sweet! Its probably the best one i seen around.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

lol, thanks but the altima is pretty much no more. we took almost all of the turbo parts off of it yesterday to turbo my brothers 240sx. it was fun while it lasted.


----------

